# Harry flyballing his ass off!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GO HARRY! How cool is that.... wonderful shots.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What great shots! Way to go, Harry! Emma, your pep talk worked!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your pep talk obviously paid off big time. Harry looks so focused on making his mom proud. Well done and awesome shots of your boy in action.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Shots! He is really focused on the game! Go Harry Go!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Way to save the day, Harry!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some fantastic shots. That second one is just amazing with his focus and the intensity on his face. You would never know he has been away from flyball for awhile. Way to go Harry!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Love, love, love those pictures! Wow! He sure has a talent for it, now doesn't he...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great shots!! Looks like you both had a great day!

In case I haven't mentioned it lately, I ADORE Harry!! He looks like so much fun!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on Harry!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Way to go Harry! I love when they focus on something they love!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are awesome shots. Way to save the day HArry!!!!!


----------

